# 1989 nissan 240sx



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

i just bought a 1989 nissan 240sx hatchback, and i only paid 600 dollars for it it is in really good condition except for the front end it has a little bit of front bumper damage so im goin to buy an aftermarket body kit. and there is something wrong with the brakes the rear ones dont work so all my brake fluid leaks out it has a new ka24 motor and tranny the downside is it is an automatic i was wondering what kinds of mods i can do to it to make it really nice and fast. and with the exaust i want a loud but deep sounding exhaust and help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> i just bought a 1989 nissan 240sx hatchback, and i only paid 600 dollars for it it is in really good condition except for the front end it has a little bit of front bumper damage so im goin to buy an aftermarket body kit. and there is something wrong with the brakes the rear ones dont work so all my brake fluid leaks out it has a new ka24 motor and tranny the downside is it is an automatic i was wondering what kinds of mods i can do to it to make it really nice and fast. and with the exaust i want a loud but deep sounding exhaust and help will be appreciated thanks



For your first question about the mods..

Don't do anything, the SOHC KA does not respond well to bolt ons. Swap instead. 

If you want to swap to a manual, go to srswap.com or heavythrottle.com. They tell you how to do it. 

As for the exhaust, go with a Apex-i, or a 5 zigen. 

I for one, love the sound of the toyota Kazuma exhaust, so I might try to do that, but I don't want to be a sell out. (lol).


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

where does it say on the site how to do automatic to manual conversions? amd take it into mind im only 15 going on 16 i dont know a lot about cars






zellx2004 said:


> For your first question about the mods..
> 
> Don't do anything, the SOHC KA does not respond well to bolt ons. Swap instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

doing the sr swap would be easyer true however there are alot of cases of people simply turboing there Ka's. A freind of mine is in the processs of doing this now. He's done alot o resaerch on it. He's only looking for around 250whp however. I have read on other post about 500hp Ka so there not to bad. but sr is teayer and alot easyer to mod and raise hp. Plus theres always the trusty old ca18. Theres a few diffrent ways you could pick its up to you really


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

this brings me to another question. What is the hp you want to the rear wheels?
How much do you want to spend? Is it going to be daily driven?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

clinton96001 said:


> where does it say on the site how to do automatic to manual conversions? amd take it into mind im only 15 going on 16 i dont know a lot about cars


GO to srswap.com (or heavythrottle.com) then click on the link that say SR INSTALL FAQS. 

Scroll down (about 1/4 of a page) untill you stee a headline that say AUTO TO MANUAL swap. then read. Repeat as necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> this brings me to another question. What is the hp you want to the rear wheels?
> How much do you want to spend? Is it going to be daily driven?



yes it is going to be daily driven im looking for probably around 200 250 wheel horsepower and as soon as i get a job all of my money is going into my car

but one of the guys on here said that ka24 motors dont dont take good to bolt ons is this true or?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

its very true....you could spend many hundreds....maybe close to a grand on bolt ons like exhause, intake, headers....shit like that....gain like a total of oh i dunno....15 horsepower?...or you could put that money towards a swap/ turbo and gain a hundred + horsies...hmmm....tough choice...

also, opium did a few auto to manual swaps and made a pretty good write up ...its on the forums... just use the search button on top...use it for a lot of stuff so you dont end up asking a dumb redundant question...


----------

